# Fracino filter



## taysteebrew (Jul 16, 2020)

Anyone have issues with their plug in fracino water filter affecting the low water alarm. I'm running a classico in West Cornwall and can't justify Bottled water so have the supplied filter in place. It seems to affect the mineral content to the point where the alarm doesn't always go off?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Hiya there

Can you elaborate more? The filter shouldn't affect it at all as the sensors are in the tank before it gets filtered....


----------



## taysteebrew (Jul 16, 2020)

Issue self resolved after removing filter for 3 months then trying it again when I found it in a drawer. No obvious reason but sorted!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethical Addictions Coff (Sep 24, 2020)

They can be a little tempremental and you need to make sure not only the filter but the water container are fitted (pushed in) perfectly. Other than that the Classico is a great machine)


----------



## SpaceCaptainTheodore (Sep 16, 2018)

Water level sensors rely on conductivity, which itself relies on the availability of free ions.

These ions are what your filter is trying to take out! If you look at any of the water threads, you'll see that a certain combination and concentration of free ions would actually be desirable.

I live in a very soft water area, so have no product knowledge, but I'd suggest seeking advice on a more appropriate softener cartridge for your use case.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

SpaceCaptainTheodore said:


> Water level sensors rely on conductivity, which itself relies on the availability of free ions.
> 
> These ions are what your filter is trying to take out! If you look at any of the water threads, you'll see that a certain combination and concentration of free ions would actually be desirable.
> 
> I live in a very soft water area, so have no product knowledge, but I'd suggest seeking advice on a more appropriate softener cartridge for your use case.


 On these machines the sensors are pre filter if using the plug on filter so doesn't make any difference in this case


----------

